# Geography Lesson



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I've just looked at the ad at the top of the page saying where the next rally is. The Western rally has apparently moved to HEREFORD, but more worrying than that is the fact that MALVERN has also moved to Hereford 8O ................It used to be in WORCESTERSHIRE


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol so it did, Its these bloomin UK Counties, some people quote them one way and others another, i have added the option into the organiser for Worcestershire now, It was probably chosen as Hereford as it was closest 

All sorted now


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

We have the same thing over here :roll: 

Pembrokeshire was changed to Dyfed at some stage and now it is back to Pembrokeshire but Dyfed is still used a lot :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke

You will need to look at the "find a campsite" too...In the region (uk) dropdown, Worcestershire does not exist..... 

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The mills of administration grind exceedingly slowly !

Malvern was in Hereford and Worcester for a period x years ago until someone finally caught up with the fact that grouping such big and very different counties together is silly and contrary to the views of everyone who lives in either of them. It was often written as simply "Hereford" as the other was a bit of a mouthful.

Malvern is now back in Worcestershire where it belongs.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Counties*

Hi

What about Humberside? What did that become? East Yorkshire? North Yorks? North East Lincs?

Rapide561


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Tricia
I do so prefer Dyfed...........my ancestors were BIG in Dyfed..........

"blue blood" you know.........but we dont talk about it........

well not to commoners any how...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Nuke
> 
> You will need to look at the "find a campsite" too...In the region (uk) dropdown, Worcestershire does not exist.....
> 
> Mike


Hi Nuke

But..Worcestershire does show as a separate county on the interactive map of the UK and the sites in Worcestershire are found if using this approach.

mike


----------

